
The Internet of the future? SEO friendly single page apps with Angular Universal - vfc1
http://blog.angular-academy.io/angular-2-universal-meet-the-internet-of-the-future-seo-friendly-single-page-web-apps/
======
vfc1
This is a demo on what Angular universal can do: allow to implement server
side rendered apps that take over on the server as a single page application,
bringing the best of both worlds:

the SEO friendliness of static content, the instant navigation of a single
page app and the performance needed to improve the mobile web experience of
our apps.

